
Show HN: Hop.sh a private, bookmark manager for teams - cosbgn
https://hop.sh
======
cosbgn
Hello, I've built this bookmark tool for teams which shares a very handy
"omnisearch" feature. It allows you to search directly on almost any website
you want (like Duckduckgo !bangs). It's very handy to use it for customer
support teams to search for an order ID on Gmail, or a doc on Google Drive, or
an article on an internal wiki.

